# My proposed new house



## bethzaring (Jun 6, 2013)

I started to reply to Bill’s house construction questions yesterday, got interrupted with a much anticipated phone call regarding my water and sewer tap application, and then noticed my labors on this post had disappeared.  But I did see that my answers were somewhat lengthy and decided to take Vitauta‘s suggestion and start a dedicated thread for this adventure.

  So here goes:

  There are no basements in this region.  It seems to be for three reasons; either shifty sandy soils, shifty clay soils, or high water tables.  I have two of those conditions; shifty sandy soil and, remarkably enough, high water table.  Most all houses in the county have shifty soils and that is the main reason that no basements are built here.  My housing development happens to be being built on former pasture land that also was former wetlands.  All houses in this development are having extreme foundations put in.  Mine will have rebar a minimum of every 6 inches all directions,  so that when my house moves, it will move as one unit.  I will have an attached 10’x11’ heated storage unit that I should also be able to use as a food cellar.  Originally the storage unit was to be unheated, which meant it would freeze in the winter, but the engineer said the whole concrete slab had to be heated, to keep the slab intact during temperature changes.

  Mud room-  Because of the HOA building envelope restrictions, there were several things I did not get in my house.  These things included air lock entries which would have also doubled as mud rooms; a second bathroom and a garage.  My current house plan extends to all four sides of the building envelope, but because of the front and back portals (porches), I lost  potential usable house living space on all sides of the porches.

  Pantry- Yes I will have a 6’x4.5’ pantry adjacent to the kitchen.  I had thought of having a half bath where the pantry is and using the storage unit for my pantry, but my love of easily accessible kitchen toys and food stuffs won out.

  Eat in kitchen- yes, sort of.  I will attach a photo of the floor plan so you can see how things are arranged. There will be a 2 seater counter at the end of one side of the kitchen, with a window with a direct view of the mountain.  The dining room table, with another window view, will be behind that counter.

  Evaporative cooling- No.  Cooling is not a concern here, heating is.  I will have three sources of heat.  Primary heat source will be radiant floor heat, then trombe walls on the south side of the house, and finally a gas fireplace, for the north half of the house.
   Fireplace-  The end of the living room will feature a tiled gas fireplace with built in book shelves on both sides, a lot like a classic craftsman style fireplace. After 36 years of my primary heat source being a wood stove, I will be gleefully embracing a gas fired source of heat.
    Water-  Water source will be the town water whose source is ground water/aquifer.  I will have a roof water collection system that will be used for outdoor use only.
  The bathroom is somewhat ADA modified.  The shower requires a minor step, has built in grab bars and a seat.
  The house has a pitched metal roof with r value of 57.  Exterior surfaces will have a three coat plaster system applied.  I don’t know about the windows other than they are Sierra Pacific.  It is common to put different glazing on different facing walls here.

   Gas and electric, yes.  In the past 20 years here, 90% of new construction has natural gas radiant heated floors.  I will have a natural gas boiler for the radiant heated floors, cook stove, fireplace and the heater in the storage room, plus a small electric heater in the bathroom for kick start heat. The gas boiler is a Navien Combi unit CH-240.
  Considering the cost estimate for the plumbing, I expect the material to be copper.  I have done all the faucet selecting and didn’t have washerless in mind.  Is that something I should look at?
   Landscaping- I have hired a landscape architect to install the gutters and water catchment system and to do the final grading around the house.  I plan to have him build a fence around the back yard, build the planting beds and install the drip irrigation system.  I plan to have mostly green (junipers, blue spruce tree, pinon trees) bushes and trees in the front yard beside the front porch area.
  Outbuildings- a big NO.  No outbuilding are allowed by the HOA.  My sister had to attach her art studio to her house because no separate buildings are allowed.  There has already been built a barn for storage of garden and woodworking equipment.
   Some things not asked .  I will have a radon mitigation system installed and an energy recovery ventilator, AKA an air to air heat exchanger in the olden days.
  More questions please.. That was fun.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice floor plan .. I like the kitchen - dining - living area open like that.

Building a new house can be very stressful - just remember the end result will be what you want and you will be happy.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2013)

This is very exciting!

Is the garage and additional bathroom restricted by the HOA or by the size of the lot, just curious.

When do we move in?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 7, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> This is very exciting!
> 
> Is the garage and additional bathroom restricted by the HOA or by the size of the lot, just curious.
> 
> When do we move in?



Exciting, Yes.  I haven't been able to sleep since the day my builder told me his proposal was ready.

When the engineer laid out the lots and the building envelopes within each lot, the primary consideration was the view to the mountain.  No house can block another residents view.  If I knew then what I know now, I could have chosen a lot with a building envelope big enough for all I wanted.  Each lot is a different size as well as each building envelope.  Technically I could fit a garage and second bathroom in my house, but the other rooms would have been much smaller.  I wanted a front porch and I had to have a back porch.  Folks eat most meals outside here for 3 seasons of the year, on their back portals.  There are virtually no bugs here and it rarely rains.  Wind is the only issue and porches are designed with that in mind.

Builder says the house will be substantially completed by December


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> Exciting, Yes.  I haven't been able to sleep since the day my builder told me his proposal was ready.
> 
> When the engineer laid out the lots and the building envelopes within each lot, the primary consideration was the view to the mountain.  No house can block another residents view.  If I knew then what I know now, I could have chosen a lot with a building envelope big enough for all I wanted.  Each lot is a different size as well as each building envelope.  Technically I could fit a garage and second bathroom in my house, but the other rooms would have been much smaller.  I wanted a front porch and I had to have a back porch.  Folks eat most meals outside here for 3 seasons of the year, on their back portals.  There are virtually no bugs here and it rarely rains.  Wind is the only issue and porches are designed with that in mind.
> 
> Builder says the house will be substantially completed by December



So many things to consider and so many decisions to be made!

Sounds like it is going to be a Christmas to remember!

Good luck and please keep us posted as the project continues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice Beth!  That's the size Shrek and I would like, but with another 1/2 bath.  This is getting exciting.  We are going to have to discuss the color, wood etc of the kitchen.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice floorplan Beth!

This must be so exciting for you


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is getting exciting.  We are going to have to discuss the color, wood etc of the kitchen.





This has changed many times.  I have looked at so many natural wood cabinets that I have grown to really dislike them.  When I talked to the cabinet maker about what I wanted so he could turn in an estimate, I chose poplar wood PAINTED.  Fortunately he has 3D modeling software so I will be able to see what my choices actually look like.  Probably am a few months away from those decisions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> This has changed many times.  I have looked at so many natural wood cabinets that I have grown to really dislike them.  When I talked to the cabinet maker about what I wanted so he could turn in an estimate, I chose poplar wood PAINTED.  Fortunately he has 3D modeling software so I will be able to see what my choices actually look like.  Probably am a few months away from those decisions.



Not a thing wrong with painted cabinets.  Allows for different expressions of personality.  And I get to experience this vicariously.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 9, 2013)

Glad to see you're up on most all of the aspects of your new house and that your area of New Mexico is not as hot as Hades,
In our area the well water eats up copper plumbing, but it takes decades to do so.  The washerless ceramic disk faucet in our bathroom basin has not given us any problems for the 20 years we've lived in our 55 year old house; wish I could say the same for the bath and shower faucets.
On the off chance that the radiant heat plumbing in your slab springs a leak, I hope the slab is made from waterproof concrete.
I like your double kitchen sink.  The cross ventilation provided by windows in two walls of each bedroom would have been nice.
Will you exterior wall siding also be 3 coat plaster (stucco on metal lath)?  If so how thick?
Building footprint 40' x 50'?


----------



## vitauta (Jun 9, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I started to reply to Bill’s house construction questions yesterday, got interrupted with a much anticipated phone call regarding my water and sewer tap application, and then noticed my labors on this post had disappeared.  But I did see that my answers were somewhat lengthy and decided to take Vitauta‘s suggestion and start a dedicated thread for this adventure.
> 
> So here goes:
> 
> ...



what fun you must be having, beth, i know that i sure am! i have been poring over your blueprints for days, inch by inch, with my magnifying glass over the enlarged image of your house plans.  every time my eyes start to blur and tear from the strain and concentration of my newest obsession, your house.  i love your spacious master bedroom.  i love the idea of front and back porches, and giving up some indoor footage is totally worth it with the size home you have there.  can you expound a bit on the habit of your neighbors, of eating their meals on their back porches?  is it something other than fresh air and low humidity?  i also positively love your nice sized pantry--Way more appealing than a bathroom, imo....i too have od'd on a lot of interior wood, (still love solid wood furniture) and like  painted cabinets.  your town seems to have very restrictive building codes.  i guess since you are starting out in compliance, it's probably not an altogether bad thing...?? it does seem to be a rather homeowner unfriendly
relationship on its face, though, at least to an outsider. 
thank you, beth, for beginning this thread. as you can tell, there is much interest in your new home and every aspect of its progress.  we are both happy for you and envious of you.  thanks for sharing....


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 9, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> Glad to see you're up on most all of the aspects of your new house and that your area of New Mexico is not as hot as Hades,
> In our area the well water eats up copper plumbing, but it takes decades to do so.  The washerless ceramic disk faucet in our bathroom basin has not given us any problems for the 20 years we've lived in our 55 year old house; wish I could say the same for the bath and shower faucets.
> On the off chance that the radiant heat plumbing in your slab springs a leak, I hope the slab is made from waterproof concrete.
> I like your double kitchen sink.  The cross ventilation provided by windows in two walls of each bedroom would have been nice.
> ...



It would be accurate to think of my location as being in the Southern Rockie Mountains.  Houses do not have air conditioning here, but cars do.  I'll do some checking around about how corrosive the water is here.  In Ohio, we had our own spring water and it was harsh.  One of the many things Rich did to the house in his last months was to replace all 9 faucets in the house, as well as switch the water source to county water.  The kitchen sink is a Kohler Vault drop in with medium and large sink bowls, I like it too.  You can't tell, but there are 5 operable windows on the south wall above the trombe wall.  Yes, stucco on metal lath that looks remarkably like chicken wire.  Don't know how thick.  Two houses are currently under construction here at the development and they both have copper plumbing.  But they both are also high end homes.  I guess mine is a medium end home.

I'll attach some elevation drawings.

Oh, i see I'll have to take a North (back) and South (front) elevation photo soon


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 9, 2013)

vitauta said:


> what fun you must be having, beth, i know that i sure am! i have been poring over your blueprints for days, inch by inch, with my magnifying glass over the enlarged image of your house plans.  every time my eyes start to blur and tear from the strain and concentration of my newest obsession, your house.  i love your spacious master bedroom.  i love the idea of front and back porches, and giving up some indoor footage is totally worth it with the size home you have there.  can you expound a bit on the habit of your neighbors, of eating their meals on their back porches?  is it something other than fresh air and low humidity?  i also positively love your nice sized pantry--Way more appealing than a bathroom, imo....i too have od'd on a lot of interior wood, (still love solid wood furniture) and like  painted cabinets.  your town seems to have very restrictive building codes.  i guess since you are starting out in compliance, it's probably not an altogether bad thing...?? it does seem to be a rather homeowner unfriendly
> relationship on its face, though, at least to an outsider.
> thank you, beth, for beginning this thread. as you can tell, there is much interest in your new home and every aspect of its progress.  we are both happy for you and envious of you.  thanks for sharing....




Thank you everyone for your comments, I really appreciate reading them.

The master bedroom (#1) is actually smaller than the guest bedroom.  I intend to use the guest bedroom as my office, for genealogy work, and as a sewing room (next to the closet for storage of material).  I will put a sofa bed in front of the window.

People are very into nice landscaping in this town and have beautiful flower gardens.  The weather is ideal to eat out and the scenery is stunning.  Most restaurants have outdoor seating.  Actually people here are very outdoorsy. In town, you walk everywhere, very pedestrian friendly.  It is a very family oriented town.  Stores are closed on Sunday here to permit family time together.  I can tell the towns folk from the tourists.  Towns folk smile and say Hello, how are you?, and tourists will not look at you.

The town, county and state have very restrictive building codes here, as well as my home owners association.  It used to be that billboards were banned in New Mexico; they are considered visual pollution.  They are still restricted, but not banned anymore.  Businesses have strict building codes.  It is a hoot to see the fast food restaurants look like adobe; you can not distinguish them apart.. The towns new strict environmental building codes are to be feared.  Each new construction has to pass an air pressurized test to see if the house is air tight.  They also check for energy and water conserving appliances.  If you do not pass, the town will not issue you a letter of occupancy  and you do not get to move into your own house.  The home owners covenants are mostly geared toward tasteful aesthetics and granting views of the mountain, since the town covers the energy conserving angle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2013)

What are your average daily highs and lows in temp, Beth?  Snowfall?  Sounds like a delightful place to live.


----------



## vitauta (Jun 9, 2013)

i was wondering why the larger of the two bedrooms was identified as bedroom #2.  the master bedroom, then, (#1) is being built facing the  mountains. is there a reason for the larger bedroom being at the back, and the smaller bedroom the one with the spectacular mountain view?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 9, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What are your average daily highs and lows in temp, Beth?  Snowfall?  Sounds like a delightful place to live.



Right now, June, the lows are in the 40's and highs in the 80's.  The climate varies from block to block.  Here in town, the annual rainfall is 12 inches a year, but the past two years have been 6 inches.  Fifteen miles away, the ski valley averages over 300 inches of annual snowfall.  I can still see snow on the mountain.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> It would be accurate to think of my location as being in the Southern Rockie Mountains.  Houses do not have air conditioning here, but cars do.  I'll do some checking around about how corrosive the water is here.  In Ohio, we had our own spring water and it was harsh.  One of the many things Rich did to the house in his last months was to replace all 9 faucets in the house, as well as switch the water source to county water.  The kitchen sink is a Kohler Vault drop in with medium and large sink bowls, I like it too.  You can't tell, but there are 5 operable windows on the south wall above the trombe wall.  Yes, stucco on metal lath that looks remarkably like chicken wire.  Don't know how thick.  Two houses are currently under construction here at the development and they both have copper plumbing.  But they both are also high end homes.  I guess mine is a medium end home.
> 
> I'll attach some elevation drawings.
> 
> Oh, i see I'll have to take a North (back) and South (front) elevation photo soon


You might want to investigate the cost - benefit of using a stiffer and heavier metal lath. E.G.-
http://www.expandedmetalcompany.co.uk/metal_laths.html


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2013)

Beth, you might find the referenced site to be of interest-
Published Soil Surveys for new Mexico | NRCS Soils


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 11, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i was wondering why the larger of the two bedrooms was identified as bedroom #2.  the master bedroom, then, (#1) is being built facing the  mountains. is there a reason for the larger bedroom being at the back, and the smaller bedroom the one with the spectacular mountain view?



Bedroom #1, the master bedroom, and bedroom #2 are across the front of the house.  Since I do very little in my bedroom, mainly read, sleep and get dressed, and those activities are done when it is dark outside, I didn't want to devote much square footage to those activities and also didn't want to waste viewing windows in those rooms.  I will attach a photo I took today that shows where my best view of the mountain is; right at the north west corner where there is no window.  My best views will be from my back porch, next, the views from the north wall windows (living and dining room) and finally, out my kitchen sink window.  

Bill, a soils investigation report was done in 2010 by a geotechnical engineer on the actual housing development site.  One of the recommendations was for a Frost Protected Shallow Foundation.  I believe my foundation is a blend of a FPSF and a Raft foundation; but I am not sure about that.  That report is very dog-earred at this point.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 11, 2013)

What a gorgeous view !!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2013)

Out playing in the dirt...


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Beth I'm tickled you started this thread and I love reading all about your plans for your new home. I'm reminded of walking with you here a couple of years ago with the illness and ultimate death of your beloved Rich, and it makes us all so happy to share this new joy filled chapter with you. Thank you for sharing this with us!

Rich would be happy, but not surprised, to see you preparing a new beautiful home for yourself. I especially love the idea of your front porch with a view of the mountain.  That's exactly what I have although the mountain I see from my front porch is only about a mile away. We get so much pleasure out there every day, and our small home has a very similar floor plan too!
With just you living there, you're wise to forgo the second bathroom for more storage. Good move! 

Please keep us up to date..........this is *fun!*


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you Kayelle for your kind comments, and for remembering Rich!

Progress this past first full week of work, and for the next several weeks, will be imperceptibly noticeable.  The men are working on the 26 inches of compacted engineered fill that will be under the poured concrete foundation.  And dirt is the word of the day/year.  The material is so dry that it must be watered to get it to compact.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 21, 2013)

Got the building permit from the town today but will be waiting a few days for the state to inspect and issue a permit for the sewer line installation. The final portion of the forms for the foundation can't be completed because they need to be able to get the bobcat in for the radon mitigation installation. We are still "weeks" away from the first concrete pour.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 4, 2013)

2 photos, from yesterday and today.  Still a ways away from pouring the foundation


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2013)

What is that Beth?  I know it's the footprint of the house, but have never seen the white sloped forms and what looks like gravel.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 4, 2013)

awww PF, I was hoping no one would ask any questions

yes it is the footprint of the house with 4 inch rigid insulation on top of a whole lot of gravel.  I think this whole area will be filled with a couple truck loads of concrete.  I will definitely be onsite when the concrete is poured.  That's #6 rebar in the first photo which is going to require a pneumatic cutter to cut it, and will be placed every 2 inches in a grid.  And the radiant floor heating coils get placed in there somewhere too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh yes, I forgot about your radiant floor heating, it would need some sort of treatment under the concrete.  Cool, I learned something new today.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 31, 2013)

Foundation pour was last week...took 50 yards of concrete..for a 1200 sq ft house.  The first photo shows the radiant floor heating tubing and rebar.  The other photo shows the back porch foundation work, the porches pours will be tomorrow.  The framing starts next week.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 31, 2013)

front porch foundation work


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2013)

It is really great to see the progress, Beth.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Beth.  I was wondering how it was going.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 31, 2013)

jabbur said:


> Thanks for the update Beth.  I was wondering how it was going.


What jabbur said.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 31, 2013)

beth, thanks for your update and new pics. i look forward to every one.  i am so excited about every new development of your home construction that one would think i was the one building a house!!  the continuing progression of the building with all its emerging new facets and details will no doubt keep you perpetually jazzed for here on in.  it's great that you have a good friend who understands and shares your house-building experience which you both have in common....


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally some visible progress.  New photos taken today.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2013)

I should be able to answer any questions this time. Cement block with filled cores is the passive solar trombe wall in the above photo.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2013)

It's starting to look like a house. I had to look up passive solar thrombe walls. Is there glass on the outside of that?


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2013)

taxlady said:


> It's starting to look like a house. I had to look up passive solar thrombe walls. Is there glass on the outside of that?


 
Yes, there will be.  The glass will be about six inches in front of the south facing concrete walls.  This wall works like an adobe wall.  It will slowly gain heat throughout the day then slowly release the heat into the house at night.  This technique has been used for centuries.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 22, 2013)

Coming along great!  Beautiful clear sky as well.  Can you see the Milky Way at night?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful Beth!  That solar wall sounds neat!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 23, 2013)

roadfix said:


> Coming along great! Beautiful clear sky as well. Can you see the Milky Way at night?


 
I don't know.  I am waiting until the doors are installed before I spend a night in the house shell.  Skunks are a real issue here and I would rather not have one stumble over me.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 23, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I don't know.  I am waiting until the doors are installed before I spend a night in the house shell.  Skunks are a real issue here and I would rather not have one stumble over me.



I bet you can see the Milky Way if you're far enough away from large metro areas.  As an amateur astronomer this is important to me, but unfortunately I live within a huge light dome in the city.   I would love to live under dark skies.
We have skunk issues too.  We smell them all the time, especially during early morning hours before dawn.
Coccoons come around often too, buy only while I'm BBQ'ing....lol...
Your new home is gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow .. lots of progress there .. it's really beginning to look like a great house !!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 23, 2013)

What a difference one day makes.  Both views are of the north/back wall.  The fellows are grateful for the shade!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2013)

It is really starting to look fantastic...can't wait for the outside to be done.  Then the wait for the insides.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing those pics beth.  Looking good!  Bet you can't wait till you can actually move in and relax.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 31, 2013)

*my kitchen!!*

Here is a recent view of the kitchen area.  I am standing in the living room, looking across the dining room into the kitchen.  The room with the angled door is the pantry.  I'll attach a photo of the floor plan too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am impressed with your builders, nice work!  It's getting close!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 31, 2013)

Coming along nicely, Beth.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 31, 2013)

Lookin' good!  So excited for you!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 1, 2013)

Photos taken tonight, but not before the sun went down.  My new next door neighbor happened by and delayed the photos.  One is of the view of the back porch out the dining room window, and one is of the fun stuff; gas line, duct work for the air to air heat exchanger, and plumbing.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 1, 2013)

Front portal and back portal.

Big doings being organized for Thanksgiving, but not at my house!  All the sisters, spouses, a nephew and his family will be here.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks good Beth!  When are you supposed to be able to move in?


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 1, 2013)

The contractors' contract states the house will be substantially complete by December 1.  So I am expecting to be in late December or January.  Brrrrr.


----------



## Addie (Oct 1, 2013)

You are going to have to change the title from "My Proposed..." to "My New..." Hopefully you will be having your first Christmas in your new home. Cooking in your new kitchen is going to be such a joy. You must invite all of us for a New Year celebration. We promise to behave. 

One for your new home to look down and protect all of you. 


I love the views. Do keep us up to date.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, New Year's at Beth's!!!  It's coming along great!


----------



## CatPat (Oct 2, 2013)

This is very nice, and very exciting! I wish of you all the best, Beth.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking like a HOUSE!  Of course I'm sure as soon as you and your stuff move in it will look like a HOME.   So excited for you.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 18, 2013)

The exterior rigid insulation has been installed, most windows are in, the exterior doors installed, work is progressing on the fireplace installation and the 8 foot ceiling above the pantry, bathroom and laundry room.  There has also been some drywall hung but that is a fluke.  Coming up soon is the blown in cellulose insulation and a bunch of digging around the house.  I will have gutters and 6 downspouts with catch basins draining into a 1200 gallon underground storage tank.

Photos are of the inside of the front door.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 18, 2013)

Drywall above the pantry and bathroom. That area is being prepared to accept the air to air heat exchanger and associated duct work. Photo taken at the back of the house looking toward the front door.


----------



## Addie (Oct 18, 2013)

I love the windows on your front door.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 18, 2013)

It's starting to look like a real house! That must be really exciting for you, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 18, 2013)

And the exterior of the front door and storage room door, and the front door looking across the front of the house and trombe wall. Can you tell I like my front door?

Oh, there are two photos on the previous page too.....of the front door.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 18, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> The exterior rigid insulation has been installed, most windows are in, the exterior doors installed, work is progressing on the fireplace installation and the 8 foot ceiling above the pantry, bathroom and laundry room.  There has also been some drywall hung but that is a fluke.  Coming up soon is the blown in cellulose insulation and a bunch of digging around the house.  I will have gutters and 6 downspouts with catch basins draining into a 1200 gallon underground storage tank.
> 
> Photos are of the inside of the front door.



Love the door, Beth!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 18, 2013)

GG, it is so exciting.  The workers are very kind to me, what with my multiple daily visits.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2013)

Your new home is shaping up nicely.  I'm excited for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

That is shaping up to be one fine home for you Beth!  Nothing like the excitement of building.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat - especially if I was close enough to make numerous daily visits.  Goes a lot smoother that way.



bethzaring said:


> And the exterior of the front door and storage room door, and the front door looking across the front of the house and trombe wall. Can you tell I like my front door?
> 
> Oh, there are two photos on the previous page too.....of the front door.


Can't blame you for your love of your front door.  It's a beauty.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh this is so very exciting! I am very happy for you! The view is lovely, and I like your front door very much!

I do love to see people get these nice houses! This makes me smile very much. I am sure you are unable to sleep well because of this lovely home getting ready to take you in and shelter you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 16, 2013)

My builder says he may have my house completed in 6 weeks.  The wood staining starts on Monday.  That includes the interior and exterior doors, porch posts, trim around the windows inside and out, and the window sills.  The interior wall plastering starts on Wednesday.  The first 2 of 3 exterior coats of stucco went on this past week; the final coat with color won't be applied until next Spring.

The photos are of my bedroom closet doors, all the interior doors look like this, and the new exterior stucco.

Party at my house New Years!!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow .. things are really moving along now aren't they .. such a nice looking home ...  how exciting !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful Beth!  All those windows!


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful Beth!  I love those doors!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh Beth, this is so very wonderful! I'm very happy for you! 

I'm sure the next 6 weeks will drag by you slowly, but think of the day you move into this beautiful home. You will nearly explode of happiness and I wish to see every word of this!

I am so very, very happy for you!

With love and some building permits,
~Cat


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 11, 2013)

Things are really moving along right now. The base coat for the interior plaster is almost done. The kitchen cabinets need to be installed after the base coat but before the plaster is put on....and that started today.
The shower is being tiled.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 11, 2013)

and of course my favorite, the mechanical room. This tiny room houses the main heating system and domestic hot water system. It is an on-demand hot water heater, and takes up about 2 square feet. The main heat is a radiant floor heat with natural gas heated water. And the storage room door was installed today. It will be painted the same dark brown as the trim around the door.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's just looking spectacular!  I would be interested in the mechanical room, too!  Love the on demand hot water systems.  I also am partial to the tile in the shower.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh that is coming along wonderfully! You are going to be so very happy in your new home. 

I love this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow Beth.  Your new home is really shaping up nicely.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 12, 2013)

Beth, I am so happy for you!  You are going to be so cozy in your new home.  Love it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking good Beth.  And my toes are jealous of your radiant floor heat.  BTW, why does it look like shutters on the left side of the last image?  Will those be over all the windows?  Or is that hiding some other mechanical device?  Curiosity and all that jazz.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looking good Beth.  And my toes are jealous of your radiant floor heat.  BTW, why does it look like shutters on the left side of the last image?  Will those be over all the windows?  Or is that hiding some other mechanical device?  Curiosity and all that jazz.



I thought it looked like a garage door...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought it looked like a garage door...


That's my guess. The driveway just needs to go up to the bottom of the door.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Let The Housewarming Begin*

Beth has received her box of ornaments, thanks to all who participated.

I have brought a Red Velvet Cheesecake and Sumatran Reserve coffee.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, that is a fake garage door. Because of the pre-determined building footprint and my wanting front and back portals (porches), I didn't have enough room for the length of a garage. The driveway will eventually come up to meet the bottom of the storage room door, but that will happen with the landscaping project. Here is another photo of the storage room door, and a bit of the new construction next door where my new partner in crime will live. The neighborhood is really looking nice.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Beth has received her box of ornaments, thanks to all who participated.
> 
> I have brought a Red Velvet Cheesecake and Sumatran Reserve coffee.


 
 Wow, I just saw this.

 I am so ready to start baking....the kitchen is not quite ready for me though.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 12, 2013)

Now it's really getting exciting .. cabinets .. yayyyy !!

I love that shower and the mechanical room ... awesome.

I wish we had one of those hot water things.  I will be curious to see how you like it.

Your house is so close now .. I'm very excited and can't wait to move in ! 

Oh .. I guess that would be you moving in .. not me .. sorry   LOL


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 12, 2013)

I took this photo this morning of the kitchen cabinets

Did I already post a photo of them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, but there were fewer cabinets in that pic.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 13, 2013)

Beth, it is exciting to see your new house take shape step-by-step.  I can't wait to see the finished product.  It looks like you have a lot of property, too.  

What kind of dog is that in your Avatar?  It looks very much like my Maltese.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Beth, it is exciting to see your new house take shape step-by-step.  I can't wait to see the finished product.  It looks like you have a lot of property, too.
> 
> What kind of dog is that in your Avatar?  It looks very much like my Maltese.



Carol, Spike has a Maltese also named Teddy. The love of my life!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 13, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Beth, it is exciting to see your new house take shape step-by-step. I can't wait to see the finished product. It looks like you have a lot of property, too.
> 
> What kind of dog is that in your Avatar? It looks very much like my Maltese.



 The closer it gets to being finished, the more impatient I am getting.  I have bought into a co-housing retirement community and don't ask me what that means because I don't know!  My sister is one of the developers and she is why I am here.  I personally only own less than 1/5 of an acre that I can do anything with, but the community owns 4 acres, in the back yards of all the homes, that will require agreement on to decide what the use will be.  It will probably be agriculturally developed but our efforts are mainly in building houses right now.

 The lovely doggie is a Bishon Frise.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2013)

Beth, I went back to your very first post and read right through. I noticed the dental woodwork just below the windows on your front door. Have you repeated that feature anywhere else in the house? That is a nice little touch.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Beth, I went back to your very first post and read right through. I noticed the dental woodwork just below the windows on your front door. Have you repeated that feature anywhere else in the house? That is a nice little touch.


 
The short answer is no.

The long answer involves what I went through designing the house.  I wanted a house I was comfortable with and I had no attachment to adobe houses or houses with flat roofs.  But I needed to be sensitive to the local customs and expectations.  So the house is a blend of craftsman style and adobe.  I had one problem with the builder and cabinet maker who at first had not worked with the craftsman style before.  A lot of the interior details are southwestern style.


My house is a very different style than any other easily visible house in town.  I am sure only the people who really like my house have approached me, but it is almost embarrasing how many people have told me they love the look of my house, much better than any other house in the retirement community.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> ....I noticed the *dental woodwork* just below the windows on your front door.....:


Beth's house has teeth?  




bethzaring said:


> ...My house is a very different style than any other easily visible house in town.  I am sure only the people who really like my house have approached me, but it is almost embarrasing how many people have told me they love the look of my house, much better than any other house in the retirement community.


Sounds like a LOT of people like the look.  I say get prepared for lots of visitors.  Your neighbors might very well be more comfortable in your home than they are in their own.  Especially when you start to bake goodies...


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Beth's house has teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a LOT of people like the look. I say get prepared for lots of visitors. Your neighbors might very well be more comfortable in your home than they are in their own. Especially when you start to bake goodies...


 
I expect and will welcome all visitors.  I hope I can drum up some business for my house designer and builder because the building scene is still grim here.  One worker told me that the building going on in this retirement community "is the only game in town" right now.  I have enjoyed watching the workers who also really like the house.  More than one has told me they want to buy it.  In general I think they take pride in their work but they really light up when they show me what they are working on.

I had to look up "dental work"

I'm afraid the word has gotten out about my cookie baking abilities


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 14, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> I had to look up "dental work"




Me, too.  I thought it was a typo.  LOL


----------



## Katie H (Dec 14, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Me, too.  I thought it was a typo.  LOL



Actually, the word is really "dentil" molding, which is simply evenly spaced rectangular blocks.  However we look at it, we can sink out teeth into how lovely Beth's house is shaping up.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2013)

Everything looks wonderful Beth! I keep looking at the kitchen and wonder if you have a sky light in there? The pictures show light on the upper walls and I'm wondering?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2013)

How soon will your kitchen be done?  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 20, 2013)

The fireplace is coming together.  The trim facade around the tiled part is some red oak that my late husband and I logged, sawed, dried and planed at our property and I sent out to NM on the moving van. The built in book shelves will have adjustable shelves.  The shelves on the right are lower because the TV will go on top of the top shelf.  Today I picked out the color of the grout (reddish brown) for the green tiles.  The back portal finally got its first coat of stain, the gutters are mainly installed and the flagstone installed.  It is hiding under the insulated blanket.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 20, 2013)

I am absolutely loving the design of that house!

I love that the wood for the fireplace facade has such a special story behind it.  I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks bakechef. A lot of the credit goes to the woman who designed my house. It has been a long scary process. I never expected to be building a house at this point in my life.

The fireplace facade has tapered posts which mimic the tapered posts on the portals. The house designer gets total credit for that. Here is a better photo of that detail.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2013)

Grout! Ask them to add grout sealer to the grout before they put it on/between the tiles.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 20, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> The fireplace is coming together. * The trim facade around the tiled part is some red oak that my late husband and I logged, sawed, dried and planed at our property and I sent out to NM on the moving van. *The built in book shelves will have adjustable shelves.  The shelves on the right are lower because the TV will go on top of the top shelf.  Today I picked out the color of the grout (reddish brown) for the green tiles.  The back portal finally got its first coat of stain, the gutters are mainly installed and the flagstone installed.  It is hiding under the insulated blanket.



I imagine it means much to you that Rich's touch and your life together will be there forever at your beautiful new fireplace.
You've really thought of everything Beth!

You may have missed my previous question. Do you have a sky light in your kitchen? I'm curious because of the lighting in the pictures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

That is a beautiful fireplace.  It's all coming along so nicely!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 21, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> Thanks bakechef. A lot of the credit goes to the woman who designed my house. It has been a long scary process. I never expected to be building a house at this point in my life.
> 
> The fireplace facade has tapered posts which mimic the tapered posts on the portals. The house designer gets total credit for that. Here is a better photo of that detail.



How pretty!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 21, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> You may have missed my previous question. Do you have a sky light in your kitchen? I'm curious because of the lighting in the pictures.


 

There are no "traditional" skylights in the house.  The "light" in Taos is famous to artists and others, and what you were seeing in the kitchen photos was simply natural light coming in from the east/morning sun and reflecting off of something.

I do have 3 solar tubes, or modified skylights.  One is in the pantry, one in the bathroom and one in the hall way from the front door to the back of the house.  They can best been seen in the exterior photos as a 12 inch round bubble on the roof.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 21, 2013)

Those "tube" type skylights are so cool Beth. My son installed them himself in several "otherwise dark" places in his home.

I have a large skylight in my kitchen and bathroom and I love having the natural light. Both you and I are blessed to have the sun so many days of the year.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2013)

Are those solar tubes the ones that use optical fibres?


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 21, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Are those solar tubes the ones that use optical fibres?


 

not sure

this is what was installed

Solatube Smart LED | Solatube Premier Dealer

my builder won't turn over the literature on all the products in my house until he is finished building


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2013)

bethzaring said:


> not sure
> 
> this is what was installed
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like the optical fibre method. It does look nifty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2013)

Love the Soar tubes idea.  I would put them in any house I was having built or remodeled.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 14, 2014)

I took these photos over the weekend.   Progress has halted while waiting for the kitchen countertops to be installed.  Installation is scheduled for next Monday.  Plastering of the kitchen area can not take place until the countertops have been installed.  The first photo is the guest bedroom looking into the front hallway and the second is of the marble bath room counter tops.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 14, 2014)

Next photos are of the fireplace area showing final color of walls and ceiling, and the pantry and kitchen area, awaiting plastering.
I am off to Santa Fe to buy curtain rods, drapery material,towel bars and stuff like that.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 14, 2014)

Gorgeous marble. That's really coming along. I bet you can hardly wait for it to be ready to move in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2014)

It is really shaping up, when do we move in?

I think you may have trouble adjusting to all of this new found space!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful Beth!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 14, 2014)

Beth, it is really coming along.  You are going to feel so cozy there when it is finally done.  Beautiful!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2014)

Beth, this is getting exciting!  Your house will be a home before yo know it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking more and more like a home! I love the color and shading in the walls. It's so cozy and inviting.

Hope you had fun shopping!  I know I love to pick up new things for a new place.


----------



## CatPat (Jan 14, 2014)

Beth, this is so beautiful! You're going to be so very happy for the rest of your life there!

Your house makes our new _Catina_ look like an overblown outhouse. What will be the first thing you cook in your new home? Do you have a name for your new home?

To me, as I've seen the photos, it looks like Serenity.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 14, 2014)

I LOVE the walls .. they are spectacular.  And that arched doorway ... and the marble .. it's all so beautiful !!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 14, 2014)

It is very exciting indeed.  I don't ask the builder anymore when I might move in because I have learned...he doesn't know!  His last guess passed 3 weeks ago. 

The marble bath counter top is one of several serendipitous decisions that have occurred during this building process.  The material was supposed to be granite.  I have been working with the woman at the local tile store for almost a year now and she knows my color scheme and sensibilities.  When I went in to give the okay for the granite piece, she wanted me to look at this marble slab that was left over from someone else's project.  I knew immediately that it would work much better than the granite piece.  The vein of red in the marble is identical to the grouting color in the shower that is right next to the countertop.  That red will also be repeated in the floor tile grout. The marble was also about half the price as the granite.

Aunt Bea, I am reminded of the 2 years, 7 months, 14 days and 7 hours my husband and I lived in an 8'x35' house trailer before we moved into our 3600 sq ft house in 1986.  I am living in the same square footage, 280 sq ft, as that trailer and I am getting a bit cranky not being able to cook properly or have a place to eat meals.  I'm going to cook and bake my little heart out when I get to move in.  Cat, I will roast a chicken and some au gratin potatoes for my first meal there.  Yikes, I'll be cooking in a brand new oven.. a Maytag gas range for those interested.
http://www.maytag.com/kitchen-1/cooking-2/ranges-3/-[MGR8775AS]-1106480/MGR8775AS/

I haven't thought about naming the house, but a Blessing might fit.

Oh Cooking Goddess, I do not like to shop.  It did turn out to be a bit of fun but mostly the fun is the drive down and back from Santa Fe.  Coming back you are climbing a mountain and once over the top, the Rio Grande Gorge is displayed in front of you; that sight will always be breathtaking.  I did get everything on my list and it all coordinates in color with the light fixtures and cabinet pulls, oiled bronze I think it is called.

I am very happy with the walls and arch.  I was nervous about the color but I think it has turned out well.  The house has a lot of natural light so the darkish walls look good.  And it is not unusual to have this color for walls.

Thank you all in sharing my joy!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 14, 2014)

The entire house screams quality, so much craftsmanship!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree!  Can't wait to move in, Beth!  Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2014)

I love the idea of a Blessing for the house. I would suggest two. Having the Navajo bless it also can't hurt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> ...Oh Cooking Goddess, I do not like to shop.  It did turn out to be a bit of fun but mostly the fun is the drive down and back from Santa Fe.  Coming back you are climbing a mountain and once over the top, the Rio Grande Gorge is displayed in front of you; that sight will always be breathtaking.  I did get everything on my list and it all coordinates in color with the light fixtures and cabinet pulls, oiled bronze I think it is called....


Beth, I am not a shopper either. But give me the opportunity to head to Lowe's and I am so there! I'm glad you were able to get all your errands done. Himself and I have gone through the building process three times and I have found joy in each event - along with the stress moments. Just don't try and drag me off to a department store.  

Also, we've been to Santa Fe, spending two days and a night there about a dozen years ago. We were charmed, and it is a mystical part of our vast, lovely land. Quite different from OH, as this fellow native Buckeye can attest to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

bakechef said:


> The entire house screams quality, so much craftsmanship!


Actually, I think this home doesn't know how to scream since it's built in a more  mystical part of our country.  I'm thinking whisper is more its style.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> I love the idea of a Blessing for the house. I would suggest two. Having the Navajo bless it also can't hurt.


I think Cat was suggesting "Blessing" as the name for Beth's new home.

I remember having our home blessed every year after Christmas, right around the Feast of the Epiphany. We had our house here blessed when we moved in, but I never did see a notice in the church bulletin posting a yearly invitation to call the church and schedule an annual blessing.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful, Beth.  Coming along very nicely.  Thank you for sharing the work as it goes along.


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2014)

When I lived in Tacoma, I got involved in the "One on One" program at McNeil Island Federal Prison. You teach prisoners who have been incarcerated for a long time and about to be released, about living outside of the prison when they are released. They had a lot of Indian prisoners there. The prisoner I was assigned to told me that he got a Native American as a new cellmate one time. Before he would enter the cell, he did a dance and chant and blessed the cell before he would enter. The guard just stood there and waited until he was through. I thought it was weird. But the Federal Courts had ruled that it was part of their religion and they had the right to bless their cells. I remember one time when I was at the prison, I could hear all of the Native Americans holding a dance and chant of some sort. You could hear them all over the building.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 1, 2014)

Only two photos right now, I am on my laptop and I have not saved many photos to it. All the photos are on my desktop and it is not running properly right now. the first photo is of the newly laid bathroom tile floor and the other is of the kitchen, showing the range hood, custom cabinets and tile backsplash. The wood floor goes down starting Tuesday and will take about a week.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy!!!! 

The two most important rooms are really shaping up!  I love the color of the cabinets!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2014)

That bathroom looks great!  The kitchen is shaping up nicely.  I'm so excited.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 1, 2014)

i'm loving the soft glow of the wood finish you selected, beth. it looks so warm, rich and lovely!  what kind of wood is it?  the mixed-size tiling looks fabulous too!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 1, 2014)

vitauta said:


> i'm loving the soft glow of the wood finish you selected, beth. it looks so warm, rich and lovely! what kind of wood is it? the mixed-size tiling looks fabulous too!




 The kitchen and bathroom cabinets are made from vertical grain douglas fir.  I think the interior doors and front door are also a douglas fir.  I'll have to haul an interior door over to some cabinets and see how similar the stains are.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 2, 2014)

So exciting to see your house becoming a home! Getting excited for you and your getting-closer moving date. Need some help?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking good, Beth!


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you install Ethernet cable to all rooms?

What kind of wiring are you using?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2014)

House is looking beautiful, Beth! Love the marble


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did you install Ethernet cable to all rooms?
> 
> What kind of wiring are you using?



Ethernet? Who needs Ethernet with wifi? Pesky cords...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Ethernet? Who needs Ethernet with wifi? Pesky cords...


That's what I was thinking. Then I thought, well a corded network can be more secure.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did you install Ethernet cable to all rooms?
> 
> What kind of wiring are you using?


 
 LOL, I don't have a clue what you are getting at with both these questions, nor do I know how to answer them.  That was the department of my late husband.  Now days, I hire folks who know the answers.  My plan is to consult with the 5 other new home builders to find out how they handled the TV and Internet connections.

 Meanwhile, I will try to upload some flooring photos from today..


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 6, 2014)

and here is one poor photo of the lighting fixtures in the living, dining room and breakfast nook, as well as the tile detail on the kitchen window sill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2014)

So beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## bakechef (Feb 6, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Ethernet? Who needs Ethernet with wifi? Pesky cords...



The only thing that I use WIFI for are the laptops and tablets.  Ethernet is so much faster and more stable.  2 Roku boxes, server, and home theater pc all hardwired.  I push around a lot of bandwidth in my house and wifi doesn't always cut it.  Any time I can hard wire, I'll do it!  With that said, I've had to do a lot of work to make sure that it is invisible, I enjoy what the wires can do, but don't want to see them.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did you install Ethernet cable to all rooms?
> 
> What kind of wiring are you using?



If I built a house there would be ethernet outlets EVERYWHERE!  

But until then I'll live vicariously though Beth's new house!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 6, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did you install Ethernet cable to all rooms?
> 
> What kind of wiring are you using?


 
 I'll see the electrician next week.  Specifically, what can I ask him?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 6, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I'll see the electrician next week.  Specifically, what can I ask him?



You can ask him the questions RB asked. Ethernet is the type of cabling technology used for computer networking; it looks similar to a cable TV cable but has a different connector. 

Bakechef, good answer!  I hadn't thought of that, but we're just now getting into streaming to the TV.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 7, 2014)

What a beautiful home, Beth!  I love all the large and low windows.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh this is so beautiful! I love this for you, Beth! You will be so very happy there, I know, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 7, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> .... Meanwhile, I will try to upload some flooring photos from today..



Beth, that kitchen looks like it's going to be so much fun to play in! And plenty of room for two to work together. You know, um, in case you need the room. I'm available for parties or small gatherings...


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Beth, that kitchen looks like it's going to be so much fun to play in! And plenty of room for two to work together. You know, um, in case you need the room. I'm available for parties or small gatherings...


 

Kitchen?  Did some one ask for more kitchen photos?

This wall of the kitchen is hard to photograph because it is obscured by the pantry.  This area will be the main food prep/baking area, being between the pantry and frig and the sink.  I am so ready to party in this kitchen!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Beth, that kitchen looks like it's going to be so much fun to play in! And plenty of room for two to work together. You know, um, in case you need the room. I'm available for parties or small gatherings...



Heh!  I was going to see if she she would hire me on to cook...


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh! I was going to see if she she would hire me on to cook...


 

You all have my address.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm the only one with the address...Hmmmm...I could get a head start.  We are planning a trip down to San Antonio, should see if we could swing by on the way there or home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 7, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> Kitchen?  Did some one ask for more kitchen photos?
> 
> This wall of the kitchen is hard to photograph because it is obscured by the pantry.  This area will be the main food prep/baking area, being between the pantry and frig and the sink.  I am so ready to party in this kitchen!!



I love the subway tiles!  best pic of them, yet!  It's coming together so well, I'd be spinning like a top to see everything at once.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice counters, Beth!  Do you have an overhang so you can have barstools?


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Nice counters, Beth! Do you have an overhang so you can have barstools?


 
 Yes I do.  I have on order two bar chairs that will closely match the Stickley spindle living room furniture I brought out from Ohio


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 7, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Ethernet? Who needs Ethernet with wifi? Pesky cords...





bakechef said:


> The only thing that I use WIFI for are the laptops and tablets.  Ethernet is so much faster and more stable.  2 Roku boxes, server, and home theater pc all hardwired.  I push around a lot of bandwidth in my house and wifi doesn't always cut it.  Any time I can hard wire, I'll do it!  With that said, I've had to do a lot of work to make sure that it is invisible, I enjoy what the wires can do, but don't want to see them.



Thanks bakechef. My exact sentiments.



bakechef said:


> If I built a house there would be ethernet outlets EVERYWHERE!
> But until then I'll live vicariously though Beth's new house!



I live in an old house and always wonder how i would build a brand new one. The first thing that always comes to mind is cabling.
For all the cables I have had to fish over and under walls, floors and ceilings makes me want to kick the builder for not doing these things BEFORE the walls were up.
I guess its because there were no such thing as Ethernet cable back then.



bethzaring said:


> I'll see the electrician next week.  Specifically, what can I ask him?



Beth.  The walls are already up.  So there is little you can do now without a change order and more cost.
Hopefully these things were discussed at the contract signing.
However, you are not in the house and cabling for data is still easier now than it would be once they are done.
You would have to decide if you really need it or not.
The reason I asked about these thing is because i did these things for a living for over 35 years.
The house is beautiful.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks bakechef. My exact sentiments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But what does she need to ask him? That was her question. Such as how much will it cost to have the wires run through the walls or can it all be done through the outside connection? What is involved in putting in the cable at this late date? 

I personally would want the hard wire cable put in. Even if only as a backup.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the subway tiles!  I really like how they are simple and classic and not something more trendy, they will look fresh for a long time to come.  If I build a house, I want your input!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 8, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I love the subway tiles! I really like how they are simple and classic and not something more trendy, they will look fresh for a long time to come. If I build a house, I want your input!


 
I would love to help you bakechef.  But I am afraid you would be disappointed.

I understood the most important part of building a house is the design phase so I took that part slowly and carefully.  It started with choosing the architect and that turned out to be critical.  Two people are most responsible for the look of my house; the architect and the interior designer.  Here is a link about my architect.
Profiles: Art :: The Official Taos Vacation Guide :: Remarkable Women of Taos

I worked with Donna for months on the design and I am pleased with the work she did.  Granted I am not one for trends and have closely followed the concept of voluntary simplicity throughout my adult life in life style and design and that concept is reflected in my house.

The interior designer was responsible for coordinating all the colors in and out of the house.  She recommended the roof color, exterior stucco color, color of the interior walls, floor color, cabinet color, tile, tile grout, and door colors.  It was my builder who suggested the sloped ceilings; I was going to have standard 8' ceilings.  And my electrician, of all people, pointed out a few things having nothing to do with wiring, that made a significant difference.

It really was other people who were able to put my ideas into a home.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 8, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> LOL, I don't have a clue what you are getting at with both these questions, nor do I know how to answer them.  That was the department of my late husband.  Now days, I hire folks who know the answers.  My plan is to consult with the 5 other new home builders to find out how they handled the TV and Internet connections.
> 
> Meanwhile, I will try to upload some flooring photos from today..




gosh beth, (gush) can i please move in with you?  i am very quiet, require little space, don't eat much, and pick up after myself.  best of all is the positive feng shui i bring!


----------



## bakechef (Feb 8, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I would love to help you bakechef.  But I am afraid you would be disappointed.
> 
> I understood the most important part of building a house is the design phase so I took that part slowly and carefully.  It started with choosing the architect and that turned out to be critical.  Two people are most responsible for the look of my house; the architect and the interior designer.  Here is a link about my architect.
> Profiles: Art :: The Official Taos Vacation Guide :: Remarkable Women of Taos
> ...



I'm with you, I know what I like, but making it come to life is my biggest challenge!  I would definitely need a designer.  

Sounds like you have an awesome, helpful crew on this project.  I can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> But what does she need to ask him? That was her question. Such as how much will it cost to have the wires run through the walls or can it all be done through the outside connection? What is involved in putting in the cable at this late date?
> 
> I personally would want the hard wire cable put in. Even if only as a backup.



I would want the cabling too.  This is discussed with the electrical contractor. 
The outside connection has little to do with interior cabling.  Ethernet cable is the standard today. It is your connection to the outside world, your electronics and also your connection to those within the home.
It also can be used for music and television.  Its similar to "cable wired" homes and apartments for just TV.  
All new electronic equipment including Tv's now have ethernet ports and its getting hard to find coax support in many devices today.
I had to buy modulators to connect TV's in other rooms, even though they are cable wired.  

Prices are not the same in differing areas of the country and may not even be comparable in her market.
Its all about how many access points you want and material/labors costs.
Cables can be brought in from below and above, so tearing up walls is not a concern.  Its just much easier to do before the walls are up.

Beth would need to discuss this with the people she trusts including the electrical contractor.
If its to be done, it should be done now. Before she moves in. 
As to the electrical wiring, I was just curious as to the type used in her locale. She can ask the contractor what method was used.  Its either NM cable or similar or conduit.
I am glad to help in any way I can.

Once again, very nice home there Beth.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 8, 2014)

Roll_Bones, does this photo answer any of your questions?  I believe this box is for my TV and computers, but I may be incorrect


----------



## taxlady (Feb 8, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> Roll_Bones, does this photo answer any of your questions?  I believe this box is for my TV and computers, but I may be incorrect


All of our ethernet cables are that same colour of blue. I suspect that your house is wired with ethernet, especially if that box is for TV and computers.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 8, 2014)

taxlady said:


> All of our ethernet cables are that same colour of blue. I suspect that your house is wired with ethernet, especially if that box is for TV and computers.



 That would be divine if that is the case.  I certainly am not looking to do anything to delay moving in or increasing costs!

 I have taken almost 2000 photos of the construction and will post one that may answer the wiring question.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 8, 2014)

Beth, I love seeing your new home and its progress. It's beautiful!

I'm not very big. Can I squeeze in between you and Ogress in your kitchen?


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 8, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Beth, I love seeing your new home and its progress. It's beautiful!
> 
> I'm not very big. Can I squeeze in between you and Ogress in your kitchen?




You bet you can!

I just realized something. There is almost 7 feet between the opposing counters in the kitchen. Now I know why my bedroom and bathroom are so small. I hadn't realized how much square footage had been devoted to the kitchen and pantry.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 8, 2014)

taxlady said:


> All of our ethernet cables are that same colour of blue. I suspect that your house is wired with ethernet, especially if that box is for TV and computers.



I was thinking the same thing, those blue wires don't look like coax cable for cable tv, more like Ethernet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I just realized something. There is almost 7 feet between the opposing counters in the kitchen. Now I know why my bedroom and bathroom are so small. I hadn't realized how much square footage had been devoted to the kitchen and pantry.


Well then, I know where MY cot is going!  Or...you have room to add a nice center island if you so desire some day.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 8, 2014)

And CG will have room for her cot, I can squeeze in, and we will be so happy in your nice new home we won't leave, and so you will have a nice new home with nice new houseguests!

You are so very lucky, yes? Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm confused.  I am seeing some counter tops that look dark, and some that look white.  Am I seeing 2 different rooms?


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 9, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I'm confused. I am seeing some counter tops that look dark, and some that look white. Am I seeing 2 different rooms?




 The kitchen countertops are dark but I have very few photos of them.  They were covered over with cardboard to protect them from the construction process and have since been covered with a fine white dust from the tile cutting for the bathroom and fireplace hearth.

 I have lost access to my entire house construction photo folder so can't upload any photos until my computer guy comes to the rescue, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, now I looked back at the picture I thought had white countertops and I see that it is paper covering them.  I can see part of the dark countertop peeking out on the right had side.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 10, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> Roll_Bones, does this photo answer any of your questions?  I believe this box is for my TV and computers, but I may be incorrect



Yes. That is the hub. Or connection box if you will.  Those are Ethernet cables and at least one should go to each room.  Make sure you have them going to every room.  And don't forget the kitchen.
Looks like high quality work too!



bethzaring said:


> That would be divine if that is the case.  I certainly am not looking to do anything to delay moving in or increasing costs!
> I have taken almost 2000 photos of the construction and will post one that may answer the wiring question.



The photo is plenty.  Your wiring is called NM or Romex (most common) and is the standard building cable used today. I do notice one thing though you might want to ask the electrical contractor.

Those yellow colored cables are 12 awg.  Ask the contractor why so many 20 amp circuits.  I just want to hear why?  Yellow (20 amp) cable is more expensive than white (15 amp) cable and it seems he used yellow through out the house while white (15 amp) can be used in many areas of the home.

This is no big deal as sometimes contractors use what they have available on their truck or van.
This is why I use yellow (20amp) here at home.  But when I do a paying job, I use both.

I love the house and the mechanical.  Looks like high quality.
Looks very good Beth and it looks very professional.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2014)

I would want the 20 amp wires. You can always use 20 amp for 15 amp stuff, but not vice versa.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2014)

okay, back online with a moment to catch my breath.  I hope to post a photo of where CG's cot will go, with enough room for Vit, CatPat and PF to move around in.  No room for a kitchen island.  The area from the kitchen sink to the fireplace is a dance floor.  I may have also posted a photo of the kitchen range that is in the process of being installed.  When I asked when I can bake my chicken, I was told I must wait for the Certificate of Occupancy to be granted before I can use the range.  Lots of stuff going on at the house.

 Thanks for all the kind comments and helpful suggestions, I really appreciate them.  I haven't talked with the electrician yet but did get some details from my computer guy, who will get my computers set up at the new house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 12, 2014)

Appliances?  In their places?  Now you're cooking! Not literally, but soon.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh this is so exciting!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 12, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> okay, back online with a moment to catch my breath.  I hope to post a photo of where CG's cot will go, with enough room for Vit, CatPat and PF to move around in.




I'm going to need a guest house out back, because if I come, I'm staying!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2014)

ruh row on the guest house

 of course a few glitches have developed...the door on the dishwasher is crinkled beyond use, but that would not have held up the granting of the Certificate of Occupancy....but the toilet will hold it up.  First, the tank of the two piece toilet was broken and both pieces are the wrong color.  Not sure how that will play out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's all coming together beautifully.   So July, August...we'll be wandering through New Mexico.  I was looking at a job in Flagstaff, AZ...


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2014)

WOW Beth.  Things are looking really good.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty excited.

I just happen to have a few more photos.

It is difficult to photograph the innards of the shower, and the shower door has not been installed yet..

 The interior doors are supposed to be hung tomorrow.

PF, pretty sure things will be settled by Fall


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Beth I'm so glad to see the subway tiles for your kitchen back splash rather than the trendy little colorful glass tiles that are so popular now days. All that you have chosen for your beautiful home is timeless and with impeccable good taste.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 18, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I would want the 20 amp wires. You can always use 20 amp for 15 amp stuff, but not vice versa.



That is correct. The cables can be used for either 20 or 15 amp circuits as the breaker dictates circuit capacity.  There are exceptions.

I just find it unusual for a contractor to use a more expensive wiring method than he is required to use.

House is beautiful Beth.  Love that shower enclosure!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 18, 2014)

Beth,
I just caught up on this thread.  Your house is going to be gorgeous! You will be very happy and comfortable there.  

And that kitchen looks like it will cook up lots of meals for all of your DC friends to come and share - I have dibs on a bar stool and am not afraid to use my cane to get it!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Beth,
> I just caught up on this thread.  Your house is going to be gorgeous! You will be very happy and comfortable there.
> 
> And that kitchen looks like it will cook up lots of meals for all of your DC friends to come and share -* I have dibs on a bar stool and am not afraid to use my cane to get it! *


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I would want the 20 amp wires. You can always use 20 amp for 15 amp stuff, but not vice versa.




 I forgot to ask the electrician, but an educated guess would be this is the reason for the 20 amp wire.  I asked for a well built house.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Beth,
> I just caught up on this thread. Your house is going to be gorgeous! You will be very happy and comfortable there.
> 
> And that kitchen looks like it will cook up lots of meals for all of your DC friends to come and share - I have dibs on a bar stool and am not afraid to use my cane to get it!



 The bar chairs came last week, 2 weeks early, and I am storing them in the pantry.  Dibs have been registered on one of them.  Bathroom is (almost) finished.  The toilet and kitchen sink fixtures have stand-ins until the proper ones are delivered.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 18, 2014)

Front hallway slate was shorted and reordered and the fireplace is finished.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah!  You have my fireplace.  Laurie can have a barstool, I'll curl up on the hearth.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2014)

Dibs on the shower.  I won't peek.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 19, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah!  You have my fireplace.  Laurie can have a barstool, I'll curl up on the hearth.



We really are related - we just barge in, invite ourselves and take over the place! 

Oh, and they are bar chairs - they have nice backs and cushy seats!


----------



## CatPat (Feb 19, 2014)

Beth, is there a bath tub here or did I miss this?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 19, 2014)

Man....I love those green tiles! ...and I'm totally stealing your oven...that is rockin'!

Do you have a guest room?  (hint hint)


----------



## MrsLMB (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking really nice Beth .. love that front entry slate ... gorgeous house !


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 19, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> We really are related - we just barge in, invite ourselves and take over the place!
> 
> Oh, and they are bar chairs - they have nice backs and cushy seats!




I'm ready for you all.

No tub, Cat. The first decision I made was square footage, then priorities (kitchen, pantry, guest bedroom) and a tub could not be squeezed in.

Nice guest bedroom, Mac.

I passed a critical test today, the HERS, Home Energy Rating System.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 19, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I'm ready for you all.
> 
> No tub, Cat. The first decision I made was square footage, then priorities (kitchen, pantry, guest bedroom) and a tub could not be squeezed in.
> 
> ...


The house looks lovely but I hope you don't regret the bath tub. I moved into this house (formerly my parents' house) as it's a bungalow and I thought it might be sensible given that I have a hip problem. However, mother had the bath taken out and a shower put in some years ago and I do miss being able to soak in the bath when I'm cold or in pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2014)

First thing I did when designing Mom and Dad's bathroom, was converting from a tub with shower into a walk-in/roll-in shower.   It's their retirement home and we decided to make it accessible.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 22, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I forgot to ask the electrician, but an educated guess would be this is the reason for the 20 amp wire.  I asked for a well built house.



Thats not the reason they used 12 awg.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 22, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> Front hallway slate was shorted and reordered and the fireplace is finished.




OMG!  she has 'front hallway slate'!  and a forest green tiled fireplace--sweet jesus!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2014)

vitauta said:


> OMG!  she has 'front hallway slate'!  and a forest green tiled fireplace--sweet jesus!



I know.  I want to take off my shoes and slide on the laminate floors...I'll probably break a hip...


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 22, 2014)

*Moving process has started!!!*


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> *Moving process has started!!!*


Woohoo!


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 22, 2014)

Congrats Beth!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2014)

That's great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2014)

Yay Beth!  Happy trails to you! Keep us updated...if you have the time.


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2014)

You have the occupancy certificate!  Yay!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 23, 2014)

Addie said:


> You have the occupancy certificate! Yay!!!


 
 Shhhhh!  Not yet.

 My builder said I could move in this coming Tuesday or Wednesday (in Taos speak that means Friday) and that was before he called the town office that does the inspections.  His reasoning was the office is not busy and would be out right away. I scheduled the moving van for Wednesday.  I started moving things out of my apartment two days ago.  The final walk through with builder, electrician and plumber is tomorrow and my list of details that needs fixing is growing.  Looks like I will have company as soon as I move in .


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd help you move, but the doc said no heavy lifting. 

Here...I got you this as a house warming gift:


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 4, 2014)

Whew!

 I moved in last Tuesday, but workers are still finishing up details; installing interior door hardware, window screens, leveling out dirt piles...

 Amidst all the boxes I have set up a sewing area and started to make curtains, which has significantly slowed down the unpacking

 Here is one interior and exterior photo..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wonderful, you will feel so much better with all your things about you.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Beth!  Your home is beautiful!  

Now you can enjoy the process of putting everything in its place and making it truly your own.  You so deserve it!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 4, 2014)

How wonderful.  Congratulations on moving Into your new home!!


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 4, 2014)

I am so happy you are finally there ... congratulations and enjoy every square inch of that labor of love !


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice view there.  I could do that.  Looks great Beth.
Looks like few neighbors?  Is your house all by itself? 

You are going to need a driveway.  So you don't track in dirt and mud from the outside. No need to dirty those beautiful floors.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 4, 2014)

Lovely Beth! I love the finish on the walls. Wishing you many healthy and happy years in your new home. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 4, 2014)

We have one large room for kitchen, dining and living room and love it.  It works well for family gatherings.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.  Happy new house!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 4, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments. It still is not real that I live here. Tomorrow night is the monthly business meeting and when I walk home from that, then it may seem real.

I have neighbors. I am part of a new retirement, co-housing, community that has 28 building lots. Nine houses have been built so far. I will post a photo I just took from my back porch, showing the other back yards. The houses are situated roughly on a circle, so we can't see the others' house fronts.

Most roads are dirt roads here, as is the road I built on, so driveways would be ineffective for limiting dirt. The dust and dirt is one of the worst parts of living here. Think dust bowl conditions. Everyday.

 Well, I am not able to upload the photo right now, will try tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats, Beth! It's good to be home, eh?


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2014)

Beth I think I am safe in saying that every member of DC wish for you to have a long and happy life in your new home. It has been a long journey and I would like to thank you for taking us along it, with you. I have enjoyed the trip tremendously.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2014)

Charlie, is this the thread you are looking for?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Charlie, is this the thread you are looking for?



Yes, thank you ant Bea!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 13, 2014)

Are you going to build a new house, Charlie?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Are you going to build a new house, Charlie?




Contemplating, most like cannot afford it. But we went to check out the place.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Contemplating, most like cannot afford it. But we went to check out the place.



If you already own the land, building is an excellent option.
It used to be less expensive than buying a house.  But I understand materials are much more expensive which might make building out of your reach.

A couple things I would recommend.

1) Don't try and be the GC.
2) Don't cut corners.
3) Make sure everyone on the project is licensed and insured.
4) Contacts are very important even with sub contractors.
5) Look at several homes built by your GC/builder and not only look, but stop in and talk to the owners.  See what they did and  did not like about the experience.
6) Get at least three quotes from reputable contractors before you hire anyone.

Good luck.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 17, 2014)

I do not own Land. It is a custom builder that bought the land and is building few homes. Kind of expensive. $150 per square foot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 18, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I do not own Land. It is a custom builder that bought the land and is building few homes. Kind of expensive. $150 per square foot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



$300,000 for a new 2,000 sq ft custom home would be real bargain here.


----------

